# any one dealt with theitwares.com ?



## raksrules (Jul 6, 2008)

Has anyone dealt with theitwares.com ??
If yes then hows the service and general opinion about them ?


----------



## mastermunj (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes rak007,

I have dealt with theitwares.com

I have personally met Rahul and he is very professional and decent fellow.

You can go ahead and make a deal with him. Plus his prices are also decent with the kind of service he is offering for Mumbai Palz specially.

All above is my personal Opinion which may vary from person to person.. So make decision on your own


----------



## Indyan (Jul 7, 2008)

The itwares guy is a digit forum member, isnt he?


----------



## raksrules (Jul 7, 2008)

May be. But i need to be doubly sure before any sort of dealing with anyone


----------



## mastermunj (Jul 7, 2008)

Indyan said:


> The itwares guy is a digit forum member, isnt he?



Yes, He is digit member.


----------



## narangz (Jul 7, 2008)

^^ Yes, he is.


----------



## mastermunj (Jul 7, 2008)

rak007 said:


> May be. But i need to be doubly sure before any sort of dealing with anyone



Yeah, You can directly call and talk to him about ur queries and doubts..

Plus there would be other members too who would have dealt with them.. wait for them to post their experiences and suggestions...


----------



## cooldude1 (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi Rahul here!!


----------



## nish_higher (Jul 9, 2008)

rak007 said:


> Has anyone dealt with theitwares.com ??
> If yes then hows the service and general opinion about them ?



yea and he's quite a good dealer.u can buy ur stuff from him


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 9, 2008)

hey rahul himself is here. why not ask any direct questions to him about indivudual services you are after ?


----------



## goobimama (Jul 9, 2008)

cooldude1 said:


> Hi Rahul here!!


Say Rahul, don't the mods get some kind of special prices? 

Btw, my friend bought stuff from them. They shipped it to Goa without any problems. So I guess they are good. And good prices as well...


----------



## raksrules (Jul 9, 2008)

cooldude1 said:


> Hi Rahul here!!


Hey any special prices for thinkdigit members 

btw sorry if you felt bad that i asked question about your website. But you see dealing through anyone online is a first time for me and i need to get a review before that


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 9, 2008)

btw, I think rahul's default user title currently suits him best


----------

